# is pepto bismol an antibiotic



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

My doc wants me to take 2 tablets 4x a day of Peptobismol. Claims it is a good antibiotic in case bacterial overgrowth is still present. Never heard of this before. Does Bismuth work as an antibiotic?Thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"What is bismuth? Bismuth is a mineral which has certain beneficial effects within the intestinal tract. These include antidiarrheal, antibacterial and antacid effects. Subsalicylate is a non-aspirin salicylate which means it is related to aspirin." http://www.gicare.com/pated/bismuth.htm


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't know about it being an antibiotic but I know that when I get explosive diarrhea most of the time Pepto Bismol is able to stop it. I do think of Pepto killing bugs. It is used for traveler's diarrhea and you get that because of some parasites. I don't know about bacterial overgrowth though because bacterial overgrowth is not due to bad bacteria. It is just a reflux of normal bacteria in the colon into the small intestine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is part of the proticol used sometimes for Heliobacter pylori infections...Not sure about SIBO issues....let me see if I can find something http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs30.htm talks about it killing H.p. http://aac.asm.org/cgi/content/full/43/3/582 talks about bismuth being used to kill C. diffThere were other articles with various other pathogens. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...6&dopt=Abstract is about E.coli which can be a pathogen, but sometimes is not. Usually SIBO is non-pathogenic bacteria. so may be more applicable to SIBO than some of the what pathogens does it kill studies.K.


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Pepto is not classified as an antibiotic.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

How do you know, Pinky?


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

My doc feels that they are learning that Pepto is a very good broad spectrum antibiotic. I guess its never really been studied that way.


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Bonniei, look in any drug book or drug guide -Pepto or "bismuth subsalicylate" as its stated on the bottle - is classified as an antidiarrheal or an antacid.


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

Hello Pete,You might find this interesting....the use of Pepto and what the label reads. Pepto Use Label Regulation


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

From what I have gathered from the site I have provided, is that there are a number of uses for Pepto that are not written on the bottle... one thing they are trying to have placed on the label that it can be used as an anti-gas OTC. The bacteria in the gut produces gas(which I dont know if this is one of your symptoms)and other symptoms, so wouldnt there be a connection then with the way a doctor would use this to take care of the bacteria problem in the gut calling it an antibiotic?--IBSsuffer


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Drugs often have properties that are not the original use for which the drug was made/tested often that they have not been appoved for.I don't know if asprin has heart attack information on the label either, but baby asprin as a preventative or a full asprin during a heart attack can be a useful treatment.There are plenty of scientific articles (I posted a few if you didn't look at them) that show that it has some antibacterial properties. And that is part of why it is used in combination with other things for H. pylori bacterial infections.K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thank you Pinky.


----------

